# En 60204 und/oder en 61439



## Markus (28 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

sagt euch die EN61439 etwas?
Wendet ihr diese an? Wann?
Kann sie überhaupt mit der EN 60204 gemeinsam angewendet werden?

Ich habe mir heute von einem sehr großen Gehäusehersteller sagen lassen dass es richtig ist die EN 61439 anzuwenden wenn nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie gebaut wird.
Allerdings habe ich das zum ersten Mal gehört, bisher war die Bibel immer die 60204.

Soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe geht's in der 61439 eher im Schaltanlagen und ich habe das Gefühl das die diese Norm auch im Bereich der Steuerungstechnik reinwürgen wollen.


----------



## Rofang (28 Juli 2014)

Hi Markus,

wir werden die Änderungen / Anforderunge demnächst ausarbeiten und dann auch Anwenden (Zumindest wollen wir es versuchen).
Ich richte mich da nach dem Titel: 60204 Sicherheit von Maschinen -  Elektrische* Ausrüstung von Maschinen*, 61439 Niederspannungs-Schaltgerätekombinationene.
Beide sind gültig nur, nach meinem Empfinden, in unterschiedlichen Bereichen. 60204 für die Installation, Kabelverlegung usw., 61439 eben für Schaltschränke und dabei ist es egal ob das ein Steuerungsschrank mit SPS und Lastabgängen ist oder eine NSHV ist. 
Das größte Problem werden, aus meiner Sicht, die Querschnitte in Zukunft sein. Dabei ist es aber egal welche Norm angewandt wird, wenn man es auf 55 Grad umrechnet tut sich das nicht mehr viel. 

Mal schauen was kommt, und ob man wirklich für 16 A und 6 3-phasigen Stromkreisen wirklich 6mm² verlegt..

Gruß

Rofang


----------



## Sinix (28 Juli 2014)

Es kommt doch darauf an, ob du nur den Schaltschrank baust oder eine Maschine.

Nur Schaltschrank --> 61439 
Maschine --> MRL--> 60204 (beinhaltet Teile der 61439)

MfG


----------



## Safety (28 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Was steht in der DIN EN 60204-1:2009, AC2012:
Die DIN EN 60439 wird in verschiedenen Bereichen der DIN EN 60204-1 aufgeführt und ist also für diese Bereiche anwendbar. Die DIN EN 61439 ist die Nachfolger Norm also dann für diese Bereiche anwendbar.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (29 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

mal ne grundsätzliche Frage: Wo kaoft Ihr diese Normen?

Gruß, FA


----------



## Markus (29 Juli 2014)

wir beziehen über safexpert normmanager von ibf.at
ansonsten beuth, vde


----------



## jora (30 Juli 2014)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne grundsätzliche Frage: Wo kaoft Ihr diese Normen?
> 
> Gruß, FA



Wenn eine Norm keine nationale Besonderheit hat, dann kann man ggf. auch bei n Östereichern bestellen:
https://www.austrian-standards.at/home/
Sind teilweise wesentlich günstiger wie die (aus)beuth(er)


----------



## MIZZ105 (17 April 2015)

Ich greife dieses Thema noch mal auf.
Wir waren diese Woche auf der HMI.
Dort wurde uns von einem Mitarbeiter einer großen Schaltschrankfirma gesagt, dass wenn wir Maschinen nach der Maschinenrichtlinie bauen, die 61439 für uns (noch) nicht zum tragen käme.
Die 61439 ist wohl (noch) keine Norm der Maschinenrichtlinie und kommt z.Z. nur bei Schaltschränken nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie zum tragen.
Wenn man den Wärmenachweis erbringt ist mann wohl soweit "safe".

Ist das wirklich so? Kann man als reiner Maschinenbauer für die Schaltschränke an seinen Maschinen die 61439 vernachlässigen?


----------



## Michel1001 (17 April 2015)

Hallo,
in Anhang I, Abschnitt 1.5.1 steht, dass die Schutzziele der Niederspannungsrichtline auch für Maschinen gelten. D. h. dass für Maschinen auch die Niederspannungsrichtline einzuhalten ist, es sei denn, es handelt sich um eine unvollständige Maschine ohne elektrische Komponenten. 

In der Konformitätserklärung nach MRL muss daher auch die Niederspannungsrichtline *nicht*  noch einmal angezogen werden.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## stevenn (20 April 2015)

Michel1001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in Anhang I, Abschnitt 1.5.1 steht, dass die Schutzziele der Niederspannungsrichtline auch für Maschinen gelten. D. h. dass für Maschinen auch die Niederspannungsrichtline einzuhalten ist, es sei denn, es handelt sich um eine unvollständige Maschine ohne elektrische Komponenten.
> 
> In der Konformitätserklärung nach MRL muss daher auch die Niederspannungsrichtline noch einmal angezogen werden.
> ...



glaube falscher Thread oder? Glaube der sollte hier hin,oder?  http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din/76503-konformitaetserklaerung.html
also unter 1.5.1 MRL steht eindeutig, dass die Konformitätsbewertung ausschließlich aufgrund der MRL erfolgen darf.


----------



## Rofang (29 April 2015)

Hi,

finde die Aussage von hier ganz gut dazu.

Gruß


----------



## HBL (1 Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich glaube, wenn die beiden Normen EN 60204-1:2006 und EN 61439-1:2009 verglichen werden, so geben sich unter anderem folgende Unterschiede (unvollständig)

EN 20204-1:2006:

Aussage über:


Anlageschalter 
Drahtfarben 
Draht- und Kabelquerschnitte 
.... 

*Keine* Aussage über:

EMV 
Kurzschlussfestigkeit 
.... 

EN 61439-1:2009

Aussage über:

EMV 
Kurzschlussfestigkeit 
.... 

*Keine *Aussage über:


Drahtfarben
Draht- und Kabel
....

Aus den Unterschieden der beiden Normen ist ersichtlich, dass für Maschinensteuerungen beide Normen zu beachten sind.


Mit Gruss

Hans


----------

